# grandmaster leo fong



## hong kong fooey (May 20, 2006)

I just got back for a seminar by GRANDMASTER LEO FONG. he taught with BRUCE LEE he is a amazing guy.


----------



## Flatlander (May 20, 2006)

Why don't you give us a brief synopsis of the seminar?  What did Grandmaster Fong cover?  How many people were there?  What was the cost?  Where was it?


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 20, 2006)

lets see it was a WEI KUNE DO clinic

He only had like three hours so he taught us alot of hand techs and 

trapping which is good to know mostley we were punching though. he 

comes every year and can tell you so many stories about BRUCE lee it's 

not funny they were like best friends. um there were about 50 people 

and it cost $25.00 a person which is well worth it then we all went out to


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 20, 2006)

here is some more info on LEO FONG








[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*  Leo T. Fong*[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*  Fongline*[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*  Wei Kuen Do* 
*  Koinonia Productions* 
*  Total Approach* 
*  Pyramid Power* 
*  Sky Dragon Entertainment 
** Power Source 
Contact Us*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 

[/FONT]




*THE ART OF INNER COMBAT
The Way of the Integrated Fist*
*Concepts*
*Techniques* 

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]    [/FONT] Wei Kuen Do is a martial art developed by Grandmaster Leo Fong. After over 50 years of practice in various forms of martial arts, Grandmaster Fong has synthesized life experiences into one single approach in combat and in the totality of life. Wei Kuen Do finds its roots in Bruce Lee's Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do, Angel Cabales' Serrada Escrima, and Western Boxing of which Grandmaster Fong was an Amateur and College Champion, also adding his mastery in Choy Lay Fut, Sil Lum Kung fu, and Wing Chun Kung fu. He has taken from each art the most practical for reality fighting and integrated into his approach which he called Wei Kuen Do.[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]

[/FONT]*Wei Kuen Do is divided into four stages of growth and progress:*​
Developing the Tools.
Refining the Tools.
Dissolving the Tools.
Expressing the Tools.
The ultimate focus in WKD is to strive to reach a spiritual and Zen state whereby you can express all physical and technical skills like a "voice and an echo." Wei Kuen Do is best described as an experience rather than a system or style. The highest form of fighting is when you reach a spiritual or Zen state. All great masters such as Morihei Ueshiba - founder of Aikido, Jigoro Kano - of Judo and Gichin Funakoshi of Karate, had reached a spiritual dimension and Zen state in their martial arts journey. Ueshiba, once said to the effect in reference to an attacker, "I just move my mind." The great Master had reached that mental state where he could control a negative situation with his inner being rather than physical skills alone. The highest level of proficiency is to reach a state of "effortless efficiency", fighting without fighting, going from no form to "no form."
     Leo Fong credits his association with Bruce Lee for much of his insight into the conceptual aspect of the martial arts. He gives total credit to his understanding of Jesus Christ for his tremendous inner growth. When I discovered the connection between Christology and Wei Kuen Do, it was than I realized Jesus Christ was the greatest Martial Artist in the history of the arts. Martial arts proficiency must be developed from the inside out, it must have a Spiritual root, or else the physical techniques will only be superficial without depth of power and penetration. The most damaging and destructive techniques are delivered with emotional content, right on the target without effort.​

Wei Kuen Do was Created, Founded, Copyright, and Trade Marked by GrandMaster Leo Fong​© 2005 Leo T. Fong.  All Rights Reserved.
No portion of this tex or photo'st may be used or reproduced in part or in whole without the express written consent of Leo T. Fong.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Webmaster services provided by* Maharlika Enterprizes*[/FONT]​


----------



## bluemtn (May 20, 2006)

As a side note:  I'm sorry I didn't post about this sooner, but time got away from me.  The seminar that is held where we go is in Martinsburg, W.Va.  (about 2 hours away from D.C.).  Leo Fong also holds other seminars at various locations.  A lot of material is covered at the seminars, and you get to meet other people from other disciplines.


----------

